# Broke the Ice Last Sunday



## Clark (Jul 24, 2014)

Late Saturday I was checking out the bud. Swelled up nice and was rather large.
Next mourning it was all open.
The petals were untwisted, and at that point, the flower had the most symmetry.
Tip to tip they measured 5.875"

Then the petals went every direction. So no pics till today.
Maybe they will look more symmetric in the next day or so.
But there is a touch of brown on the backside of bloom.
Those spots never get smaller.



My first flower from flask.

Phragmipedium longifolium







I thought I would include another first.
I call this shot...

Flower with Hand







Don't get too excited.
There are two plants in this 4'' sq. pot.






Tip to tip now is 6.125"


----------



## NYEric (Jul 24, 2014)

Seems pretty exciting to me!
Leave that along with the Calurum outside and i'll pick them up on Sunday! BTW Parkside Friday!!


----------



## eaborne (Jul 24, 2014)

Great job!


----------



## eteson (Jul 24, 2014)

Very good!
Those greens are great!


----------



## eOrchids (Jul 24, 2014)

Looking good, Clark!


----------



## Justin (Jul 24, 2014)

Great milestone.


----------



## MaryPientka (Jul 24, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Jul 24, 2014)

Congratulation! And a nice species!


----------



## 17andgrowing (Jul 24, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 24, 2014)

Nice one. It will be interesting to see the pouch color in cooler weather.


----------



## abax (Jul 24, 2014)

I don't normally like the greens, but I really do like this one with its
Groucho eyebrows...oh, if it only had a mustache and glasses!


----------



## bullsie (Jul 25, 2014)

Oh Clark, wonderful job!


----------



## phrag guy (Jul 25, 2014)

that is great Clark,a nice one


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 25, 2014)

Very nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clark (Jul 28, 2014)

Many thanks!


----------



## Markhamite (Jul 28, 2014)

Very nice! I have to get back one of these.


----------



## phraggy (Dec 16, 2014)

Lovely and well grown.

Ed


----------



## orchidsimplicit (Dec 16, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## sawyer9720 (Dec 19, 2014)

Way to go, Clark!


----------



## Rick (Dec 21, 2014)

Very cool Clark:clap::clap:

How long ago did you do the breeding?

It's awesome to see those first bloomings from flasklings.


----------



## Clark (Dec 25, 2014)

Thanks a mill!

Rick, I did not do breeding. I deflasked them 5.5-6 years ago.
All my phrags have exploded since changing fertilizer, and getting rid of the shovel I was using to measure it with.

#1 has two flowering spikes now, Angela bought #2, and #3 is spiking.

Funny you mentioned breeding 
Merry Christmas.


----------

